# Sigma ROX 12  kein GPS Signal mehr



## db2018 (21. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe einen ROX 12 der bis gestern recht gut funktionierte. Seit gestern habe ich leider keinen GPS Empfang mehr(nur das Kreuz bei den GPS Balken). Die aktuelle Firmware 1.20.480 ist installiert. Habt Ihr eine Idee --> evtl. auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen? Ich hoffe das dann meine gespeicherten Touren noch verfügbar sind...
Über einen Tipp bin ich dankbar


----------



## bikeraff (21. Dezember 2020)

Hallo

Synchronisiere doch erstmal deinen ROX dann sind deine gespeicherten Touren doch in der Cloud/DC/Link...
Ich glaube bei den Sportprofilen kann man gps ein bzw ausschalten. Mach das mal, das hat mir bei gps Problemen während einer Tour schonmal weitergeholfen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## db2018 (21. Dezember 2020)

Ja, ich habe bereits synchronisiert(damit müssten die Daten gesichert sein). Die GPS Ein/ Aus Funktion habe ich gestern auch erfolglos getestet. Werde wohl mal auf die Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen....


----------



## db2018 (21. Dezember 2020)

Zurücksetzen auf Werkseinstellung hat auch nichts gebracht, sch..........

Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee?


----------



## Greatdisaster (3. Januar 2021)

mal testweise 10-15 Minuten unter  freien Himmel legen falls er Probleme mit A-GPS Daten hat und sich die Bahndaten via Empfang von den Satelliten direkt holen muss.


----------



## db2018 (3. Januar 2021)

danke für den Tipp, ich habe heute auch vom Sigma Support eine ähnliche Info mit Neuanlage Sportprofil/ ein/ aus und dann 15min draussen auf Empfang. Hatte dann ein GPS Signal/ Empfang, klasse.
Werde morgen das Ganze bei einer Fahrt testen.
Gruß Dieter


----------

